# Keys spin fishing artificial advice



## slatelacy (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey all. I’m going to be leaving my boat in the keys and looking for advice on good all around artificals for reds/snook/tarpon. I should be covered on fly gear and live bait applications. I would assume jig heads/soft plastics and soft jerkbaits? Any advice would be great!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

When are you going to be there?


----------



## slatelacy (Apr 21, 2015)

I plan on trying to get down there whenever I can. For sure last week of March, hopefully end of April and a good chunk in May.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Johnson gold spoon. Boring but redfish love em


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I would not chase redfish with a spinning rod without the "Red Fish Magic" spinner bait by Strike King. My wife uses it fairly effectively and when I'm spin fishing with her due to winds etc, I use the gold version with the chicken of the sea swimsuit on it.


----------



## slatelacy (Apr 21, 2015)

Those things work for sure! Great searching bait.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

White or tan bucktail jigs, DOA BaitBuster or Terror Eyz for in gold/black back, DOA gold glitter shrimp in 1/2-oz. Love the Aqua Dream weedless spoons for redfish, but you're not going to find many in most of the Keys.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a 3" Pearl White ZMan Diesel Minnow on a chartreuse 1/8 or 1/4 oz Strike King jig head.


----------

